# my ladies



## dev (Jan 27, 2007)

hi all have only just found this site really and thought would add some pics of my ladies currently 3 weeks into flower

big bud















ice


















easybud


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Sup dev welcome to MP. May i say your ladies look great. Give us some background on your grow. What kind of lights? Soil or Hydro? Nutes if any and all those other good questions.  *


----------



## dev (Jan 27, 2007)

hi tbg

i have 2 5ft nft trays with 12 big bud on each and 6 pots that the ice are in they are being bombarded by 2 600w hps and 2 400w hps grolux bulbs there is also 2 8" rvk 150s in room one for intake one for extraction and a 12" oscillating fan

they were vegged for four weeks on 18/6 before turning to 12/12 which they have been loving for 3 weeks now

as for nutes whilst veggin they were fed on amsterdam indoors and now for flowering they are currentle enjoyin ionic boost and bloom

boost 1ml/lt 
bloom7ml/lt

i started with 10 ice seeds from nirvana but 6 of them turned male on me also had 3 top 44 seeds that turned the easy bud in the room had been in flower for 10 days of my last grow then i turned her back to flower with these shes a bit of a mutant lots of single leaves and very bushy but she is starting to flower too now didnt really no what to expect from her

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=79560

i have a full diary on 420 if youd like to check it out only just found this site 

thanks for droppin by


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Very nice man. Bummer about all the Ice males. Do you clone at all? *


----------



## dev (Jan 27, 2007)

yes mate the big buds are clones


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Nice man. Nothing like cloning.   How many total plants ya got going? Looks like ya got yourself a nice full room. *


----------



## dev (Jan 27, 2007)

started of with

28 big bud - clones
10 ice       - nirvanav seeds
3  top 44   - seed
1 easy bud - seed

but the top 44 and 6 of the ice turned male 

 

2 of the big bud clones are in pots rest are on trays


----------



## dev (Jan 29, 2007)

have noticed a few leaves on some of the ice plants in soil have gone black around the edges almost charred like and shrivelled up any advice on the problem??

pics arent great sorry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2007)

*That is strange man. Did they happen to touch the light at all? How much nutes are ya giving them? *


----------



## dev (Jan 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That is strange man. Did they happen to touch the light at all? How much nutes are ya giving them? *


 
no my friend they not even been close to the light im giving them 

7ml/lt ionic bloom
1ml/lt ionic boost

the soil plants which are effected get 1 pint of water a day first thing in morning which comes out of a ten litre bucket of water which has been left over night to sit with nutes added

thats what it says on the back of the ionic bottles to feed them used this for last grow and had no problems with it 

thanks for your help

tbg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Dev you might wanna toss those pics of your sick plant up in the sick plant section.  *


----------



## dev (Jan 30, 2007)

will do mate thanks for the advice


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, nice pics dev. Just wanted to throw a thumbs up your way. Ever thought of grafting the big bud and top 44? There was an article on it in high times a few years ago.


----------



## dev (Jan 30, 2007)

hey nls

cheers for the thumbs lol by grafting do you mean crossing im new to growing really this is only my 4th crop i'm pickin you up right thou then id need a hell of alot more experience before tried anything like that but yes id be really interested to no more


----------



## dev (Jan 31, 2007)

some pics from this morning 26 days into flowering


----------



## dev (Feb 2, 2007)

week 4 starts today alls good in the room temps at lights out is back up to 14.6 which am happy with for now

pics added over weekend hopefully


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> some pics from this morning 26 days into flowering


 
Awesome looking plants man!!!!!!!!!

You're going to love the Big Bud.


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

hi stoney

thanks bud, yea i grew the big bud in my last grow nice bud really enjoyed it only this crop is goin to be so much better i can tell already the smell is more pungent buds are much fatter and so much more more chrystally at 4 weeks


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice, dev!! VERY nice! Make sure you post a pic before you harvest 'dem girls. This looks like a strain that needs my attention...
:cool2: 
Nelson


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

cheers nelson i'll be posting plenty more pics over next 4 weeks or so that they have left thanks for dropping by 

ive just posted another thread in the grow diary section with all pics from this grow in it please check it and enjoy

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=74525&posted=1#post74525


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

few pics from this morning of one of my big buds, took the first two pics in the grow room then decided to take one of my ladies out on location for a photo shoot and pamper her abit haha

photo's arent that great as only have camera fone at mo apologies


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2007)

HELL yea dev!!


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> HELL yea dev!!


 

:headbang2:  :48:


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

have just had to tie one of my big bud ladies up it was falling over on the tray the cola is so heavy already and still got 4 weeks flowering to go she's gunna be a monster


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 4, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> have just had to tie one of my big bud ladies up it was falling over on the tray the cola is so heavy already and still got 4 weeks flowering to go she's gunna be a monster


 
Yeah man! Big Bud does get nice heavy tops! I had to tie all of mine up too.

Good luck to you man!!!!


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

yes mate by the looks of them im goin to be tying a good few of them up in the next week or two


----------



## dev (Feb 7, 2007)

i've ended up tying up all of the big bud ladies bloody colas are to heavy


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 7, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> i've ended up tying up all of the big bud ladies bloody colas are to heavy


Hhahaahahah, aint it nice? In just a few weeks, you'll be smoking them. You're gonna love em man. I have a couple of friends that won't smoke it because they tell me it wastes them too much! The Big Bud I grew has an awesome high man. Sometimes it makes me feel like I'm time traveling. I blink once and it's three hours later. Hahahahahahaa

Enjoy man! Good luck to you!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 7, 2007)

hi dev,shuggy here.just thought i`d drop a wee note in from a fellow scotsman.nice growing man,hope i can get mine up to that potential.
snapped one of my best women tonight whilst tying down,right down the main stem bout an inch,bandagad n stuff,hope for full recoveryas i`m in third week of flower(worst time couldn`t have happened).anyways,happy growin` tae ye.


----------



## dev (Feb 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hhahaahahah, aint it nice? In just a few weeks, you'll be smoking them. You're gonna love em man. I have a couple of friends that won't smoke it because they tell me it wastes them too much! The Big Bud I grew has an awesome high man. Sometimes it makes me feel like I'm time traveling. I blink once and it's three hours later. Hahahahahahaa
> 
> Enjoy man! Good luck to you!


 
i cant bloody wait mate


----------



## dev (Feb 8, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> hi dev,shuggy here.just thought i`d drop a wee note in from a fellow scotsman.nice growing man,hope i can get mine up to that potential.
> snapped one of my best women tonight whilst tying down,right down the main stem bout an inch,bandagad n stuff,hope for full recoveryas i`m in third week of flower(worst time couldn`t have happened).anyways,happy growin` tae ye.


 
ez shuggy cheers for dropping by hope she recovers ok my last grow had 2 branches snap about 3 weeks in flower they sorted themselves out ok didnt grow much bigger than they were but the bud was fine , its also my worry with my big bud at the mo ive had to tie them all up as colas are to heavy and they keep falling over not good (its the only drawback with nft imo)

so are u a billy or a tim shuggy lol


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> i've ended up tying up all of the big bud ladies bloody colas are to heavy


Ladies into .."bondage".. KOOOL!


----------



## KADE (Feb 8, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ladies into .."bondage".. KOOOL!


 
*shakes head*


----------



## dev (Feb 10, 2007)

have got temps back up in the room to around 16 nights out after the bloody snow so not so worried about the cold affecting my babies now 

day 36 today yesterday the trays had 

30 lt water
15ml ionic boost
105ml ionic bloom
45ml pk 13 - 14 

have decided to half the nutes from what is recomended on the ionic bottle for this week, next week will start to reduce even more before flushing for the last 10 days or so

will upload some pics 2morro


----------



## dev (Feb 15, 2007)

ez all

day 42 today 6weeks into flower stage and everythings goin sweet, lots of pistols turning a nice orange on the big bud probably about 25 % of buds have now turned reckon could probably harvest this weekend but think am goin to leave them another 4-5 days and see how they go i think they got a few more days growin in them yet plus ive only been flushing them about for about 4 days now 

the ice seem to be a little behind the big bud at least by a week or two althou the buds are now starting to phatten up 

heres some pics took today


the first four pics are of the big bud
then some of the ice
and finally a pic of the easy bud

sorry again about pic quality


----------



## dev (Feb 18, 2007)

few pics of first lady to meet the hangman

sorry bout pic quality


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 19, 2007)

look good. let us know the dry weight.


----------



## dev (Feb 20, 2007)

will post up cured weight when its all down but from 1st plant yeilded about 3 and half oz

couple of bud shots


----------



## dev (Feb 25, 2007)

some pics taken yesterday, 1st one is of the big buds next few are of the ice

hope ya like


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

That's sweet man! I still have Ice seeds to use. Now I know what they'll look like!

Thanks!


----------



## dev (Feb 25, 2007)

ez stoney

they are a great strain to grow have had very little problems with them at all they have really looked after themselves , for a long time they looked like they weren't goin to bud that well but for the last 2 weeks say from day 50 onwards they have bulked out so much the biggest cola on the largest lady must be at least 18 inches long

cant wait to try her


----------



## dev (Mar 1, 2007)

waiting patiently


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

last night my ice babies met the chopper ive left them long enough lol. the trichs on them were a good 75% amber should be a really nice smoke 

heres some pics of them before


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

some bud shots


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

some dried big bud


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

couple more shots


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

I am glad to see you have a nice harvest... lets cure em and dry em right and let's get a smoke report.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 7, 2007)

hi Dev,great lookin buds ya got there. what you feeding them and lighting etc? how long did you veg/flo,stuff like that. 
what was your overall weight dried n` cured?   how many plants?
sorry for all the questions m8,but your knoledge is needed!:bongin: :ciao: :stoned:


----------



## dev (Mar 8, 2007)

ez shuggy

i have 2 400 hps grolux bulbs and 2 600 w hps in my room, they were fed on amsterdam indoors during veg (4weeks) then changed to ionic boost and bloom to flower pk13-14 was added at week 5 of flowering, at the mo im still waitin on everything to dry and cure but am hoping for around 50 oz 

thanks for askin mate and hope that helps you out


----------



## dev (Mar 15, 2007)

well room is now in preperation for my next grow everything down cut and rooms getting fresh lick of paint and good cleaning out hope to be up and running again inbout 2-3 weeks

as for the ice WOW what a smoke she is lovely sweet tasting bud and very strong couchlock effect stone definetly best saved for night time toking unless you fancy a lazy day lol, i'd recommend gowing her out to anyone really excellent strain 

in total yeilded 46 oz dried cured bud so am happy with that roll on the next one eh

thanks all for dropping by and giving advice much appreciated

see ya all real soon


----------

